
Chrome Extension: Python Shell - alifaziz
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/gdiimmpmdoofmahingpgabiikimjgcia
======
bkhl
I love Python and all, but how is this extension useful? or are people just
liking this extension because it is "cool"?

~~~
angrycoder
Chrome netbooks

~~~
drdaeman
IMHO, it feels quite awkward to have GNU/Linux system under the hood, and
"run" Python by sending requests to some interpreter-hosting third-party
service.

However, I would extremely enjoy Python interpreter being hooked with
Chrom{e,ium}, either as Python-to-Javascript compiler, or native code plugin.
Preferably, with ability to interact with DOM and Javascript.

~~~
gcb
"IMHO, it feels quite awkward to have GNU/Linux system under the hood, and
"run" <application> by <some awkward way>"

You just summed up my feeling of using android. and why i'm not exited the
slightest by the chrome netbooks.

~~~
rphlx
Come on, they wanted to give thousands of devs the chance to re-implement C
apps in java. Poorly. Under the delusion that they can become ramen-profitable
one day.

OTOH, Angry Birds is awesome, so I suppose it wasn't a total waste.

------
calebegg
I guess that's one answer.

>>> 2+2

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 3.2 Final//EN"> <title>401
Unauthorized</title> <h1>Unauthorized</h1> <p>The server could not verify that
you are authorized to access the URL requested. You either supplied the wrong
credentials (e.g. a bad password), or your browser doesn't understand how to
supply the credentials required.</p><p>In case you are allowed to request the
document, please check your user-id and password and try again.</p>

~~~
l0nwlf
>>> 2+2

4

However,

>>> import gc

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 3.2 Final//EN">

<title>500 Internal Server Error</title>

<h1>Internal Server Error</h1>

<p>The server encountered an internal error and was unable to complete your
request. Either the server is overloaded or there is an error in the
application.</p>

------
beoba
Comment from the extension page:

"Nice, but beware. This thing appears to send everything you type in the shell
to a remote computer, so don't use it as a scratch space for personal
information."

On that note, why does it ask for permission to view browser history?

~~~
jared314
The Chrome extensions permissioning system is not specific enough.

------
nightlifelover
How is a Python shell related to the browser? I mean if you had a Python API
available to google chrome, or if you could browse the DOM tree it would be
useful..

~~~
igorgue
<http://code.google.com/p/pywebkitgtk/>

------
kilian
There is a python shell plugin for gedit that gives you access to your text
document.

If someone could do that for this plugin, i.e. Giving you access to the main
tab/window object, that would be seriously cool. Prototyping screen scraping,
building easy extentions using python, and hacking a quick change into a
website would all be so easy.

~~~
deno
That's what I was hoping to find when I saw that link. However, you could
probably do something like this. I think two ways to implement this are
immediately obvious:

1\. Create bookmarklet/extension that injects Silverlight's IronPython. This
can already work with live DOM and all you need to do is create a nice REPL.

2\. Have pyjamas running in background and compiling Python->Javascript on the
fly.

------
Mithrandir
For Mozilla:

<http://pyxpcomext.mozdev.org/>

<http://pyxpcomext.mozdev.org/samples.html>

------
rosariom
Thanks for this link... This should make for a cool extension

------
halojones
<http://shell.appspot.com/>

<http://yarriba.appspot.com/>

------
l0nwlf
One can also take a look at Crunchy. [ <http://code.google.com/p/crunchy/> ]

~~~
aroberge
Three major differences: Crunchy requires Python to be installed on your
computer; nothing is sent to a remote server; Crunchy is currently only
guaranteed to work on Firefox. On this last point, it is likely to stay that
way for a while as I have little time these days to work on it. ;-)

------
detcader
I already have Windows + P as my 'gnome-terminal --command "python"'
keybinding (in Ubuntu), but I'm sure I'll find a use for this.

------
peregrine
os.listdir(".//") I guess the author made it open source :).

Anyways you cannot write, I'v been poking around a bit but it appears he is
using a lexer/parser.

